# Cosimo's Red Card Day at Croydon



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi

My Red Oriental Cosimo was awarded his 1st CC, BOB and 4 firsts in the side classes. I would like to thank all 5 judges for his placement.:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Well done Cosimo :thumbup:


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done Cosimo :thumbup:
best wises Chris


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Many congrats on your red card day :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic results :thumbup: Well done Cosimo :thumbup:


----------



## Deeviking (Sep 9, 2010)

Congratulations to my bruv Cosimo. You iz gonna be soooo posh wiv a title an evryfink. :thumbup:

My Mummy sez that I am just as gud lookin as you, but we iz not going to dem shows cos dem is hard work, and she luvs me loads, even wivout stifficates.:aureola: 

Luv from Ralph xx


----------



## siameyes (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Draculita Cosimo. I saw you at the show, yours was the cage covered in Red Cards and Ribbon. Stunning colour boy.:thumbup:


----------

